# Changing my last name



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Ive decided to change my last name after the divorce is final. I'm going to use my mother's maiden name. I chose that because I'm not the same person I was before I got married so I feel my maiden name won't fit the new me. 

I have a question for those who's last name is different then their children's. Have you had any problems/issues which makes things difficult because of the different surnames? My youngest is 2 years from being a legal adult so it'd only be a short period of time but I want to make sure I've thought of everything. 

Thanks!


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have children, but my best friend went back to her maiden, last year, and she hasn't had any issues.

There are so many children born to single mothers, anymore, that I think it's the norm.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

I am happy to have my maiden name back. We have encountered no issues with different last names. Family members having different or combined last names it is becoming quite common in our area.

Congratulations!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I totally understand. I kept my married name because my daughter was very young and I wanted us to have the same last name but most of all, I wasn't the person I was before I was married, much like you. I would really like to get rid of this name but now it seems weird to go back so I will hang on to it until I get remarried if that day ever comes.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

I wished I had done it when I was divorced. In illinois you can have it done FREE when you divorce. My logic was I had a son entering highschool and I didn't want different last name. Now he's left home for college, I wish I had of. 

A coworker said on rocket lawyer it only like 30.00 bucks then you file it yourself at the court house for a small fee. I'm not confident enough I would be able to fill it out right, file it and be RIGHT.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

When I decided to end my very long marriage, at the top of the list was resuming the name I was born with. It is far easier to get it back at the time of divorce rather than later when you have to pay to have it done. You do have to go through the pain of changing it with the DMV and Social Security but when I finally got that over with I was thrilled to see my "real" name again on my driver's license and my Social Security card.

Many women today keep their maiden name when they marry and they don't have issues once they have children and have a different last name.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks all! 

I had asked my divorce lawyer about changing my last name and she had no idea how it was done. Weird eh? It's actually my accountant who was able to explain the process.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I kept my married name after my divorce and have not regretted it. After all I was with that name longer than my maiden name. But I mainly keep it for two reasons (1) because l like it and (2) because my kids were already having a hard time with the divorce even though they were older when I divorced. 

Funny thing is my now boyfriend talks about us getting married one day. He knows I am no where ready for that right now. If there comes a time I am however I dread taking his last name. I don't really like it. I prefer my maiden name over his last name. Seems a little silly but that's how I feel. Of course, I have never shared that with him. I don't think it would make him happy to hear it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Uh, I'd get a different attorney if they don't know about name changing! Usually it's incorporated in the final divorce decree.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I had asked my divorce lawyer about changing my last name and she had no idea how it was done. Weird eh? It's actually my accountant who was able to explain the process.


Yes, that's unusual since its just a paragraph in the original petition for divorce and then in the final decree in most states. It's not uncommon for women to take back their name. If I were marrying today I wouldn't give my name up. When I married 45 years ago keeping your name wasn't an option then in my state.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd happily get rid of this name now. I just didn't want to appear to be a "baby momma" with a different last name. I guess it's not a stigma like it was. But I am not crazy about my maiden name - strange one.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I had asked my divorce lawyer about changing my last name and she had no idea how it was done. Weird eh? It's actually my accountant who was able to explain the process.


The lawyer doesn't know because KITH is talking about taking HER MOTHER'S maiden name, not going back to her own maiden name. Reverting to one's maiden name is quite easy. But changing your legal name to something different entirely is, well, an entirely different situation.

Personally, I'm definitely reverting back to my maiden name. I have no children, and I don't need the reminder of Voldemort (my new nickname for my STBXH) following me around for the rest of my life. I've decided if/when I remarry, I'm NOT changing my name again, so I want MY NAME, not Voldemort's moniker.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

They only look at you funny at school when you have 4 different kids, each with a different last name.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

I changed my name back to my maiden name when the divorce was final. I have a 13yo daughter and it hasn't been any problem. It was difficult to accomplish, especially at work. I've been there 17 yrs and your name gets on so many lists and permissions. I don't regret it though. I have one left to do when I get around to it.. I still need to get it changed on my passport. For me, it was like a clean break. I didn't want to be associated with that name anymore.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

HeartbrokenW said:


> I changed my name back to my maiden name when the divorce was final. I have a 13yo daughter and it hasn't been any problem. It was difficult to accomplish, especially at work. I've been there 17 yrs and your name gets on so many lists and permissions. I don't regret it though. I have one left to do when I get around to it.. I still need to get it changed on my passport. For me, it was like a clean break. I didn't want to be associated with that name anymore.


I was just the opposite. It was such a ginormous pain in the rear to change my name when I got married that I told my ex I'd either have to hate him a lot more or love someone else a lot more to ever change my name again!


----------

